# Get your fish tank maintained by beautiful models!



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3321



> Get your fish tank maintained by beautiful models!
> 
> Copyright © Fish House Girls
> 
> ...


Next it'll be cheerleaders, off duty firemen, and catgirl maids . Only know of one catgirl maid that is into fish. 

LOL


> Reader comment
> "I can now see another reason for multiple tank syndrome...... "
> 
> Posted by: rayomontgomery
> Date: Friday November 5th, 2010, 1:27 pm


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Maybe we should start our own GTAA edition? Hmm? LOL...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd buy a 36" tall tank and have the reach to the bottom back wall of the tank. Oops your white shirt is all wet!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> I'd buy a 36" tall tank and have the reach to the bottom back wall of the tank. Oops your white shirt is all wet!


You want some of the snails from the bottom right?  LOL


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hahaha yes! I was think of exactly that.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Any girl that worked at a LBS after that movie came out likely has had that line said once to them. LOL


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

sounds like a lawsuit waiting to happen if you ask me....


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Get your fish tank maintained by beautiful models!_


Wait a second, are we talking about K-Mart flyer models?


> _"The girls are all models - and they have been trained to service your aquarium..."_


That sounds so wrong...


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

oh wow! What a sweet idea X3 Only in cali though, boohoo


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

The girls in the article aren't even hot!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Angelic said:


> oh wow! What a sweet idea X3 Only in cali though, boohoo


Maybe it's something you should consider starting here, entrepreneurs are always encouraged


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> The girls in the article aren't even hot!


They kinda look like hookers XD but the idea is cool *o*


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

xr8dride said:


> Maybe it's something you should consider starting here, entrepreneurs are always encouraged


I look too young XD people would be accused of being pedos. Would be sweet to manage a bunch of aquarium cleaning girls though >;D muahaha


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

The upside would be WC schedules would be shortened to get more visits I'm sure.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

trailblazer295 said:


> The upside would be WC schedules would be shortened to get more visits I'm sure.


lol..only for the rich!

How creepy would it be to have some guy sitting there watching girls clean his tank?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> lol..only for the rich!
> 
> How creepy would it be to have some guy sitting there watching girls clean his tank?


Your right it would be creepy but they are asking for it. When your main selling point is 'beautiful models' your not going to be spending your time in another room while they clean.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Your right it would be creepy but they are asking for it. When your main selling point is 'beautiful models' your not going to be spending your time in another room while they clean.


 Exactly lol and the sad thing about it is I know there'd be TONS of peopel who would pay for somethng like that probably lots of creepy people >.< I mean, im sure not every guy who would pay for that would be just your average joe lol


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Angelic said:


> Exactly lol and the sad thing about it is I know there'd be TONS of peopel who would pay for somethng like that probably lots of creepy people >.< I mean, im sure not every guy who would pay for that would be just your average joe lol


The average joe wouldn't bother, you pay to have some take care of your tank because you have no clue what your doing or are to lazy and rich. Someone who hires a good looking woman to do it is doing it for the woman in front of him. I'm a guy and can't imagine wanting to be one of the women working that job, you have to figure you are getting hired to be stared at while you work all day.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> The average joe wouldn't bother, you pay to have some take care of your tank because you have no clue what your doing or are to lazy and rich. Someone who hires a good looking woman to do it is doing it for the woman in front of him. I'm a guy and can't imagine wanting to be one of the women working that job, you have to figure you are getting hired to be stared at while you work all day.


Thats what i mean, its clearly not about the "job" and in cali it isnt about the job really either. Pretty positive its just an excuse to get some chick to clean your tank so you can stare at her. Especially since you chose to costumes. I know how guys think ,I know how I think XD I sure as hell would never hire someone to do something I could do myself lol.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Angelic said:


> Thats what i mean, its clearly not about the "job" and in cali it isnt about the job really either. Pretty positive its just an excuse to get some chick to clean your tank so you can stare at her. Especially since you chose to costumes. I know how guys think ,I know how I think XD I sure as hell would never hire someone to do something I could do myself lol.


Wow I didn't read the costume part,  I can't believe they found girls willing to do this. What was the orientation "okay your going to put one of these outfits on, clean an aquarium while the client stares at you, while probably violating you in his mind."


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

trailblazer295 said:


> I can't believe they found girls willing to do this. What was the orientation "okay your going to put one of these outfits on, clean an aquarium while the client stares at you, while probably violating you in his mind."


Um. . . it's still not as creepy as a lot of other, more mainstream jobs. I'd do it if I were really stuck for cash. I'm sure it pays better than giving ESL lessons. (And many guys will mentally undress women no matter where they are, what they're doing, or what they're wearing).


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

You are right but this is pretty much a guarantee, after all your having an outfit chosen for you and the selling point is 'beautiful models'.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

trailblazer295 said:


> You are right but this is pretty much a guarantee, after all your having an outfit chosen for you and the selling point is 'beautiful models'.


Heh heh -- evil thought -- it said "beautiful" but it didn't say anything about smell. Smell warfare!!! (Not that fish waste is the most awesome smell in the world, mind you . . .)


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Angelic said:


> Thats what i mean, its clearly not about the "job" and in cali it isnt about the job really either. Pretty positive its just an excuse to get some chick to clean your tank so you can stare at her. Especially since you chose to costumes. I know how guys think ,I know how I think XD I sure as hell would never hire someone to do something I could do myself lol.


I hate it when I am always stared at (I use to think do I have something on my face? is my zipper down) ?? But you get used to it (Being this handsome) is a curse 

You people have no idea what it's like to be pretty 

I would just once like to be appreciated for my abilities and not my looks 

I have had my share of women treat me like a piece of meat, I know how women think!!

I would do it,I mean you have to do it, for the love of the fish! 

But ladies don't be getting all grabby, you can look just not cool to touch ......


----------

